

Gamerspath is looking for a technical co-founder - dbuizert
http://dennisbuizert.tumblr.com/post/4213518060/gamerspath-lf-co-founder-technical

======
kls
_As we are based in the Netherlands and plan on staying here unless something
enables us to do otherwise, we are looking for someone who is also able and
willing to move here or is able to move with us to a desired location._

I am surprised so many new tech companies make this a requirement, I have
built several companies over the last decade that had distributed teams and it
is now easier than ever to do so. With a tool a simple a Skype it is no
different than being right next door to an associate. I say that as 10 of my
developer are on Skype now and are located throughout North America.

~~~
dbuizert
That is a fair point you are making. It makes it easier now then ever to work
on a long distance.

But, nothing beats a face-to-face. Never meeting your employees in real life
simply because they live in a different country could create 1)tension 2)legal
difficulties 3)communication difficulties (i.e. timezone differences)

Also if he/she is committed to make our business work, then why wouldn't they
be committed to make the move with or to us? Another way of determining if
they are a fit.

Yet, this is my personal opinion and like I said to some degree I agree with
yours. Also this is my first business and I am still learning a lot. And this
might be one of those learning curves. Determining whether the distance
is/could be an issue.

~~~
kls
Sure, it was not meant as a critique of your preference, I was more or less
pondering out loud why more people don't do it. I have had just as much
success with a distributed team as I have had with a central team. I was
really just wondering if it is fear of the unknown that keeps people from
doing it or if it is a negative experience.

~~~
dbuizert
For me it is the unknown as it is my serious attempt to start a business. But,
if we would find someone on a long distance and it would work great, who are
we to say move here.

It is something me and my co-founder talked about a good hour. As we are both
new to this. :-)

